# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات جلاكسى كور Samsung Galaxy Core I8260

## mohamed73

* Samsung Galaxy Core Duos*                                                *Specification* Available   as Samsung Galaxy Core I8262 with Dual SIM card slot.   *General*   2G Network  GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 -   GT-I8260    GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 -   GT-I8262 (SIM 1 & SIM 2)  3G Network  HSDPA 900 / 2100  SIM  Optional Dual SIM  Announced  2013, May  Status  Coming soon. Exp. release 2013,   July  *Body*   Dimensions  129.3 x 67.6 x 9 mm (5.09 x 2.66 x   0.35 in)  Weight  124 g (4.37 oz)  *Display*   Type  TFT capacitive touchscreen  Size  480 x 800 pixels, 4.3 inches (~217   ppi pixel density)  Multitouch  Yes  *Sound*   Alert types  Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones  Loudspeaker  Yes  3.5mm jack  Yes  *Memory*   Card slot  microSD, up to 64 GB  Internal  8 GB, 1 GB RAM  *Data*   GPRS  Yes  EDGE  Yes  Speed  HSDPA, 7.2 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps  WLAN  Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n, Wi-Fi hotspot  Bluetooth  Yes, v3.0  USB  Yes, microUSB v2.0            *Camera*   Primary  5 MP, 2592x1944 pixels, autofocus,   LED flash  Features  Geo-tagging, touch focus, face and   smile detection  Video  Yes, 480p@30fps  Secondary  Yes, VGA  *Features*   OS  Android OS, v4.1.2 (Jelly Bean)  CPU  Dual-core 1.2 GHz  Sensors  Accelerometer, proximity, compass  Messaging  SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email,   Push Mail, IM, RSS  Browser  HTML  Radio  FM radio with RDS  GPS  Yes, with A-GPS support  Java  Yes, via Java MIDP emulator  Colors  White, Blue    - SNS integration  - MP4/WMV/H.264/H.263 player  - MP3/WAV/eAAC+/AC3/FLAC player  - Organizer  - Image/video editor  - Document viewer  - Google Search, Maps, Gmail,  YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk,   Picasa  - Voice memo/dial  - Predictive text input            *Battery*     Li-Ion 1800 mAh battery  Stand-by     Talk time

----------


## عصام البرغثي

رائعععععععععععععععععععع

----------

